

Look in the Mirror and Anti-Habit Yourself - melvinmt
http://melvinmt.com/65/look-in-the-mirror-and-anti-habit-yourself

======
ZanderEarth32
I don't understand what a 'anti-habit' is. It sounds like the author is just
creating new habits to replace the old ones. Am I missing something?

